# Shorter drop links for lowered TT?



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone else has needed to put on shorter end links to lift up their front sway bar after lowering their TT.

Lately I am getting some clunking at the left front wheel when turning left or right while going over a bump, so I decided to pop the wheel off to have a look to see if any bushings had failed ect..

Here are some pics, showing that the drop link and sway bar seem to be contacting with other components when on lock.










So I think I need to get some adjustable lenght drop links to clear these obstacles. I am considering these from KSport

http://www.ksportusa.com/asp/endlinks_detail.asp?product_id=el01

but does anyone else have any other suggestions. It is funny that only lately I have heard the clunking, just after I had my TTS brakes put on, would the installer have changed the geometry somehow??


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

MI'M dumped on my coils & I've had zero issues of this sort... Maybe cuz I'm FWD? Alva could chime in on this better since his TTS is now on coils too


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

I get some flunks when u turn the wheel now too, nothing too crazy it's small but noticeable also ive picked up vibrations that are pissing me off!!!


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol apparently coils on TTS FTL!


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

i get the clicks also when im turning the wheel, no rubbing, im not sure if its the steering column or something else:sly:


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

Raise your car.  No issues here on my KW V3s and I've got plenty of suspension travel.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

eweu said:


> Raise your car.  No issues here on my KW V3s and I've got plenty of suspension travel.


It's not that low  but it is the fwd model so maybe I have a thicker front sway bar. Also the component on the right that the bar is hitting when turning over a bump is the Xenon auto leveler sensor so that would only be an issue on Xenon equipped cars.


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

mine is fwd on eibach springs. also have clunking at wheel turns..


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

if you're gonna try it out, please let us know if it helped with the 'clunking'.  good luck!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Suspension/Sway_Bar/ES250862/

or 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/06-0...Accessories&hash=item483248f656#ht_500wt_1153

if you want adjustable endlinks


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

egi9489 said:


> if you're gonna try it out, please let us know if it helped with the 'clunking'.  good luck!





crew219 said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Suspension/Sway_Bar/ES250862/
> 
> or
> 
> ...


 Thanks  

I may not need them. The car went in for a quick examination today and it didn't seem to be the droplinks or arb. It may be one of the KW shocks gone, it is going back later in the week to have the front left suspension removed for a full examination. Will keep you posted


----------

